# Covid finally caught up with me....



## jujube (May 31, 2022)

I was supposed to leave tomorrow to drive to North Carolina for the funeral mass for my foster sister (who was also one of my oldest friends...we met in 3rd grade) and, BAM! I've tested positive for Covid.  

I thought I had a bit of a sinus infection but woke up sicker this morning.  Got tested twice with definite "positives".

So, needless to say, everyone agreed that I and my Covid are persona non gratas at the occasion.

I'm really sad, did a lot of crying on the phone.  Heck, I cried to the poor desk clerk at the hotel when I called to cancel my room.  He was lovely, said he would say a prayer for us.  

The mass will be streamed, so I can still "be there" remotely.

I was also going to have a nice backyard visit with a cousin who just got out of the hospital after heart surgery and now I've turned into  Typhoid Mary.

Two years of dodging the bullet, being careful and getting every available booster and it still finds me......

Bummer, bummer, bummer.


----------



## Purwell (May 31, 2022)

It's very difficult to get away from.
Like you, I have been very careful where and when I go out but I've caught it twice this year, end of Jan and early April. Symptoms were mild, just a runny nose and a sore throat.


----------



## Jackie23 (May 31, 2022)

So sorry jujube, that is a bummer just take care of yourself and hopefully you can make connection with your relatives at a later time.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jace (May 31, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> So sorry jujube, that is a bummer just take care of yourself and hopefully you can make connection with your relatives at a later time.  I hope you feel better soon.


 Couldn't have said it better...gonna ditto it!


----------



## RadishRose (May 31, 2022)

So sorry @jujube and I hope you get well quickly. My sympathy to you for the loss of your foster sister.


----------



## dseag2 (May 31, 2022)

Ditto what others have said, Jujube.  I'm so sorry you won't be able to attend and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jules (May 31, 2022)

Such bad timing, Jujube.  When you‘re better, you can visit.  Hope this is a mild case.


----------



## Teacher Terry (May 31, 2022)

That’s really disappointing for you. I think it’s inevitable that we will all get it. Hoping it doesn’t happen before or during my Ireland trip which is soon.


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

@jujube I am so sorry, sending prayers your way.


----------



## chic (Jun 1, 2022)

Be well. Hugs.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2022)

Hope you feel better ~ soon.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 1, 2022)

Feel better soon @jujube and condolences on your loss.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 1, 2022)

jujube said:


> I was supposed to leave tomorrow to drive to North Carolina for the funeral mass for my foster sister (who was also one of my oldest friends...we met in 3rd grade) and, BAM! I've tested positive for Covid.
> 
> I thought I had a bit of a sinus infection but woke up sicker this morning.  Got tested twice with definite "positives".
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry!  I know exactly how you feel - truly.  I've had it since May 19th and am still not well.  My family had gathered to be with the 6 month old twins (my great-grandsons).  Everyone had been shot up, masked, isolated and had escaped it - until now. It doesn't seem fair!  Sadly, the timing for you is far worse.  Please take care of yourself!  Hugs, Em


----------



## Pappy (Jun 1, 2022)

Get better soon my friend:


----------



## Kika (Jun 1, 2022)

Feel better soon.  I hope you have a mild case.  Live streaming is the next best thing to being there.  My condolences on your loss.


----------



## JustDave (Jun 1, 2022)

jujube said:


> Two years of dodging the bullet, being careful and getting every available booster and it still finds me......
> Bummer, bummer, bummer.


I'm sorry to hear this, I hope your symptoms are mild.  It's part of the Omicron wave, which is highly contagious, but not as lethal as Delta.  More people get it, but less people get hospitalized.  And tracking deaths tells us it's not as deadly.... until the other day when I read that tracking deaths by age, those over 65 have a very high death rate. 

I think it said higher than the last Delta wave, but I'd have to read it again, as I'm not sure if they were only comparing today's rate with the Omicron wave of the winter, but supposedly it's higher.  At any rate that stunned me.  I thought I was OK with my 2nd booster, and I started being lax with the mask, even though the CDC is recommending it again.  

So I've started masking up again, because part of the reason for this upsurge in the over 65 category was blamed on the weaking of each booster over time. It's probably going to be like the flu, where will will need a shot every year, until they come up with something more effective.


----------



## JustDave (Jun 2, 2022)

Young people may get by with a cavalier attitude and not much conscious effort toward safety, until a more deadly mutation of Omicron comes up, but people over 65 probably need to get used to taking every precaution possible.  

Omicron may feel like a bright spot in the pandemic. But it is not the pandemic dying out.  It's just a mutation that is not as bad as the others.  At the end of every wave, the political and human response has been to act as if we are coming to the end, only to be followed by the next wave.  We can't know it's the end that quickly.  

I'm sick of this thing.  I don't mind taking precautions that much, but this pandemic is not just about getting sick.  It's wrecking the economy, creating shortages, inflation, and our standard of living.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 2, 2022)

jujube said:


> I was supposed to leave tomorrow to drive to North Carolina for the funeral mass for my foster sister (who was also one of my oldest friends...we met in 3rd grade) and, BAM! I've tested positive for Covid.
> 
> I thought I had a bit of a sinus infection but woke up sicker this morning.  Got tested twice with definite "positives".
> 
> ...



we both got hit in January.  Was not easy.  I guess it depends on your underlying health.  Both of us don't have good underlying health.  I was close to going into the hospital.  Was very difficult.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 2, 2022)

JustDave said:


> Young people may get by with a cavalier attitude and not much conscious effort toward safety, until a more deadly mutation of Omicron comes up, but people over 65 probably need to get used to taking every precaution possible.  Omicron may feel like a bright spot in the pandemic. But it is not the pandemic dying out.  It's just a mutation that is not as bad as the others.  At the end of every wave, the political and human response has been to act as if we are coming to the end, only to be followed by the next wave.  We can't know it's the end that quickly.  I'm sick of this thing.  I don't mind taking precautions that much, but this pandemic is not just about getting sick.  It's wrecking the economy, creating shortages, inflation, and our standard of living.



Yes, totally agree. Stay as cautious as you can, for as long as you can.

we both got hit in January. Was not easy. I guess it depends on your underlying health. Both of us don't have good underlying health. I was close to going into the hospital. Was very difficult.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 2, 2022)

Sorry for your loss, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 2, 2022)

jujube said:


> I was supposed to leave tomorrow to drive to North Carolina for the funeral mass for my foster sister (who was also one of my oldest friends...we met in 3rd grade) and, BAM! I've tested positive for Covid.
> 
> I thought I had a bit of a sinus infection but woke up sicker this morning.  Got tested twice with definite "positives".
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for you loss and that you are now sick Jujube!    Well at least you can view the service remotely but I know it's not the same as being there. You are among the growing numbers who were diligent, got vaccinated and boosted but still caught COVID!


----------



## oldman (Jun 2, 2022)

Sorry for your loss. Staying home is the best thing towards healing.


----------



## jujube (Jun 2, 2022)

Thanks, my friends, for all the well-wishes. I don't think it's going to be any worse than a garden-variety cold, thank goodness.

I'm testing the Spousal Equivalent every day, but he's been lucky so far.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 3, 2022)

jujube said:


> Thanks, my friends, for all the well-wishes. I don't think it's going to be any worse than a garden-variety cold, thank goodness.
> 
> I'm testing the Spousal Equivalent every day, but he's been lucky so far.


I hope this is true.  You haven't shown positive for long and I also thought initially that I was just going to have a sore throat and sinus issues.  Unfortunately, it went downhill from there and I'm still suffering from many other symptoms.  I would feel better for a couple hours, then fall apart right after that.  So PLEASE, keep up with your care regimen - lots of liquids and lots of rest.  I wish you the very best!


----------

